# New 1TB SSD



## Xamanus (May 30, 2018)

*SanDisk - Ultra 1.024 TB Internal SSD. Bought for $375, anyone interested $375/ 25k. brand new* 

Reason for sale its not fitting in my ultrabook. 

Mumbai only or If shipping, some will need to educate on how to do it.


----------



## Xamanus (Jul 29, 2018)

Sold! Mods can delete this thread


----------

